# "Keys of Change" - Παρνασσός, Παρασκευή 3/10, 8 μ.μ.



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2014)

"Keys of Change" - Κύκλος Μουσικής και συμπαράστασης

Φιλανθρωπική Συναυλία για την ενίσχυση των δραστηριοτήτων του Keys of Change στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.








Πάνος Καράν, πιάνο 
Ζαχαρίας Ταρπάγκος, φλάουτο 
Ana Chifu, φλάουτο 
Άγγελος Λιακάκης, βιολοντσέλο
Λαέρτης Κοκολάνης - Ελένη Νταφέκα, βιολί-πιάνο


3/10/2014, 20.00, Φιλολογικός Σύλλογος Παρνασός,
Πλατεία Αγ. Γεωργίου Καρύτση 8, Αθήνα, http://www.lsparnas.gr



Εισιτήρια: 10 Ευρώ, Μειωμένο 5 Ευρώ


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Θα είμαι εκεί, βεβαίως.
Καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2014)

Μια και είναι Παρασκευή, ίσως δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να μαζευτούμε σε κάποιο γειτονικό μαγαζάκι μετά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Some things go without saying.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2014)

Γράφουν για τον Πάνο Καράν και το Keys.

Και, φυσικά, θα είμαστε εκεί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2014)

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να είμαι εκεί, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Ευχάριστα γεγονότα προκάλεσαν αναδόμηση του προγράμματος και ήταν μεγάλη χαρά που ακούσαμε εν πολλοίς άγνωστα έργα σε άψογες εκτελέσεις από νέα παιδιά. Μπράβο!

Στην ιστοσελίδα του οργανισμού μπορείτε να ενισχύσετε το θεάρεστο έργο του. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ μπαίνω με Chrome και όχι με Firefox.)

http://www.keysofchange.org/

Και το _Andante et Rondo_ του Φραντς Ντόπλερ με το οποίο έκλεισε η βραδιά στον Παρνασσό, εδώ με ορχήστρα:


----------

